# ArrayList übergeben funktioniert nicht



## GianaSisters (28. Mrz 2011)

Guten morgen zusammen,

ich möchte gerne eine ArrayListe übergeben. 

```
ArrayList<Integer> Rahmliste = new ArrayList<Integer>();
```

Das mache ich mit:

```
jTable1.setDefaultRenderer(Object.class,new MyTableCellRenderer(true, jTable1, 1, jTable1.getRowCount()-1),Rahmliste);
```


der Aufruf geschieht hier:

```
public MyTableCellRenderer(boolean bAutoResize, JTable tblSlave, int col, int ro, ArrayList<Integer> Rahmenliste) {
```

Lasse ich das letzte Argument mit Rahmliste bzw Rahmenliste weg funktioniert alles einwandfrei.
Wie kann ich die ArrayListe denn weitergeben ? Bin da ratlos - das kann doch gar nicht sein :rtfm:


----------



## nrg (28. Mrz 2011)

```
jTable1.setDefaultRenderer(Object.class,new MyTableCellRenderer(true, jTable1, 1, jTable1.getRowCount()-1,Rahmliste));
```

variablen sind btw. lowerCamelCase

edit: und um von Polymorphie zu profitieren

```
List<Integer> rahmliste = new ArrayList<Integer>();
```
und

```
public MyTableCellRenderer(boolean bAutoResize, JTable tblSlave, int col, int ro, List<Integer> rahmenliste) {
```


----------



## GianaSisters (28. Mrz 2011)

Danke, ich dachte mit List wäre es eigentlich auch sinnvoller...
Allerdings besteht weiterhin das Problem.
Eigenartig finde ich, dass mein Netbeans hier meckert:

```
jTable1.setDefaultRenderer(Object.class,new MyTableCellRenderer(true, jTable1, 1, jTable1.getRowCount()-1),Rahmliste);
```
Als Grund kommt: 
cannot find symbol
 symbol: constructor MyTableCellRenderer(boolean, javax.swing.JTable, int, int)
 location: class fmea.MyTableCellRenderer

In benannter Klasse aber ist es ja erweitert durch:

```
public MyTableCellRenderer(boolean bAutoResize, JTable tblSlave, int col, int ro, List<Integer> rahmenliste) {
```

Wieso mag der das nicht erkennen ? Aufrufen kann ich das Ganze so nicht


----------



## nrg (28. Mrz 2011)

ja. du setzt die klammern doch auch falsch!

nochmal der Aufruf (vorausgesetzt, der Name der Liste ist rahmliste):


```
jTable1.setDefaultRenderer(Object.class,new MyTableCellRenderer(true, jTable1, 1, jTable1.getRowCount()-1,rahmliste))
```


----------



## GianaSisters (28. Mrz 2011)

Oh man, ja jetzt klappts.... Das war sehr dämlich von mir


----------

